# D Day for my Kontiki



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have arrived safely at the Boroughbridge C&CC - ideally located for the short journey to Cleveland Motorhomes on Monday, when an assessment of the repairs needed will take place. 

Here is the list of items worth mentioning...The list is in the order that I wrote them down, not in order of priority etc and I also added my suggestions as to what the dealer might do.

1) Exterior light on Luton - full of water - replace (third time)

2) Heki roof light - flyscreen inoperable - check/adjust/replace

3) EC200 power controller. Full check of system and also note the areas of smoke/smouldering damage. 

4) Habitiation door
a) When closed, door is not flush and there are gaps between the door and frame
b) Lock is defective
c) Door cannot be opened at all from the outside
d) Water ingress - two places
e) Cosmetic damage to interior of door - caused by me in order to rectify the bolts which had fallen out of their holder. 

Suggestion - new door. Door was defective on day 1. 

5) Revesing camera is not functioning - relpace

6) Omnistep - not working - check/clean/adjust/replace???

7) Rear panel loose - also sealant "vanished". Adjust and reseal. 

8) Locker doors - the silver locks come out of the holder with the key attached - ???

9) Water filler cap will not lock (third one) - replace again

10) Heating thermostat defective (again - just like when new)

11) Truma blown air heating pipes - two fall out of their holders as the pipe is too short. Replace the pipes. 

12) Microwave cuts out after two or three minutes. Advised that this is due to the oven being "boxed in". Suggest removing the oven and refunding the cost. 

13) Large Heki light - frame pulled away from the ceiling of the motorhome. Gap is about a centimetre. All other Kontikis have this item flush fitted. 

14) Loose wire under boiler - trailing on floor at present - what should it be conected to?

15) Water heater - loud rattling sound when on electric hook up. 

I am not concerned with loose door handles etc but the above is enough I think LOL LOL

I will report back. 

Russell

PS - I am also asking that all work undertaken in Italy is check and certified as acceptable. This includes sealing 2 windows against rain water, sealing one Heki against rain water, replacing the water pump thing and so on.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Russell, glad to see you made it safely back.
With all that little lot to sort out, if it were me I'd be wanting to get rid quick!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Goodness gracious Russell, what a list.

Surely you are very close to the definition of " not fit for purpose ".

I think l'd be asking Cleveland ( and l appreciate how helpful they have been to you ) to take this thing off my hands, and move on to another marque bought through their dealership.


regards .... philip


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I looked at Kontiki's both times I was buying and each time something didn't Gel with me on the build quality. After reading this post I am glad I didn't continue to look. Sorry to hear about the problem and hope you get them resolved quickly.

This means you are back in the UK? How long are you here for and where are you staying? I will be working my way down in a couple of weeks and if you are on route would like to meet up and say hi over a beer or two.

Cheers
Karl

Edit ::Boroughbridge:: is just up the road from me. Are you there long Rusell?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I agree with the above but something tells me, call it intuitiion if you will, to move to a different manufacturer in a country where the Black Forest can be found, after getting a full refund and out of pocket expenses for a purchase not fit for purpose. 8) Me thinks its solicitor time. I think the dealer would have been better being helpful before it was handed over rather than after the event.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Russell...any truth in the rumour that you've only come back to Blighty for the glorious weather? :lol: :lol:


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Russell,

best of luck, we have dealt with Cleveland a couple of times and they are a decent bunch - still a family concern. As we live in 'Darlo' we would have suggested a meet - but we are taking the 'Leaky Lucy' (and no she didn't come from Cleveland - and anyway does not leak anymore but the name stuck ) off to Scotland at the crack of dawn - apparently away from the heat and sunshine!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift Kontiki 665*

Hello

Eddied - I am however very sentimentally attached to the van.

Pusser - Germany is the way to go I think

Karl - at B/Bridge til Saturday, then heaven knows where! About 15 mins north of York.

There is a solicitor and a national consumer magazine on the case, aswell as trading standards. As for "fit for purpose", the 2006 Swift brochure clearly states this vehicle is suitable for those who like long tours! LOL LOL

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

quickgetaway - boiling hot here in Dumfries and Galloway. It will probably last too as we are starting off to France tomorrow.

Russell - we'll be away 'til the middle of June so hope all is sorted out to your satisfaction well before then. Can't blame you for being sentimental about the Kontiki. Keep us updated and I'll catch up when possible.

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Russell

Welcome back to sunny blighty. Glad you got back here safely.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift repairs*

Setting off in a minute....

Once more into the breach!

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Swift repairs*



Rapide561 said:


> Setting off in a minute....
> 
> Once more into the breach!
> 
> Russell


ANy problems and we'll send the boys round. Just sorting out me zimmer frame as we speak. Best of luck and don't be put off by words of sympathy and kindness. You must get a nice new German one, it's what Oscar would have wanted. 8)


----------

